# Nobody discussing Korg Odyssey plugin? Plus: a warning for Korg Legacy plugin owners.



## TGV

Korg has a new plugin, a virtual Arp Odyssey: https://korg.shop/software/korg-collection-series/single-products/korg-collection-arp-odyssey.html (it's "on offer", but if you own the Legacy bundle, you can get it even cheaper).

Now the warning: if you have plugins registered at korguser.net, you must "soon" transfer them to the new korg.shop website. I don't know how soon that is. However, the process is a bit odd, and was suffering from continuous server crashes, which seem to be over at the moment. The reason for transfer is that korguser.net will disappear and you'll need the new account for downloads and updates. Apparently, there are promises of improving the GUI of the old plugins.


----------



## RCsound

Something that I have been interested for long time, but seeing as they do not update the set of old instruments, i pass again.

Also, the chosen date to make the account transfer, seriously Korg?..... to give them a party.


----------



## lpuser

RCsound said:


> Something that I have been interested for long time, but seeing as they do not update the set of old instruments, i pass again.



Over here, I see new version numbers, however it seems to be "only" bugfixes. Nevertheless, Korg has nailed the sound of M1 and Wavestations perfectly, so I do not complain. Easily one of the best emulations at a very low price point. And I am curious to listen to the Odyssey - only $49 is very affordable too.


----------



## RCsound

I only complain about the (tiny) GUI, the emulation and sound is superb.


----------



## EvilDragon

Looks like GUI updates will be coming.


----------



## soundgeek

Thanks ! updated my korg legacy, enjoying the new Odyssey plugin !


----------



## Wes Antczak

I'm curious how the Korg Odyssey plugin compares to Oddity2?


----------



## HeliaVox

I'm planning on doing a back to back with Arturia ARP 2600 and Korgs version. Eventually, lol.


----------



## TGV

There is a video of someone doing that with the iPad version. It's reasonable to assume the sound generation code is identical (although people have been complaining that the VST or AU version seems to use a lot of CPU, whereas the iPad can have 10 instances without a problem).

Patch 1, rather simple: 

Patch 2, pretty complex: 

Filter comparison:  (high resonance is not that convincing, but the rest sounds pretty good)


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

[" It's reasonable to assume the sound generation code is identical (although people have been complaining that the VST or AU version seems to use a lot of CPU, whereas the iPad can have 10 instances without a problem).

You can't have more than one instance of the Odyssey iOS app (ODYSSEi) in any iPad or iPhone DAW, because Korg only releases apps in the old IAA format and not the new AUv3 format which allows multiple instantiation. 

However, Korg has released simpler versions of their full apps ODYSSEi, Mono/Poly, iM1, and iWAVESTATION within their Gadget app for iPad, iPhone, and Mac. iMS-20 doesn't have a corresponding Gadget yet. 

So, for example, Darwin, the Gadget version of iM1, doesn't have multis, and can't be programmed from scratch. But you can program iM1 and transfer the patches you create over to Darwin. Within Darwin, you can do minimal editing of factory & user iM1 patches of things like cutoff, resonance, attack, release, and save them as new ones. 

In the case of Lexington, the Gadget version of ODYSSEi, it lacks the extensive modulation capabilities, double x/y pads, and arpeggiator found in ODYSSEi, so unlike iM1/Darwin, some patches don't sound the same. There's also no easy path for user patches from ODYSSEi to go into Lexington.

I'm not sure if there are any differences between iMono/Poly and the Gadget Montpellier and iWAVESTATION and its Gadget Milpitas, except that the full apps have much easier UIs. Perhaps there are other differences. Everything in Gadget is smaller in size.

In terms of the potential future GUI of iWavestation in the Korg Collection, here is what is looks like now (I'm pulling this off their website as I don't own it):






Here's what it looks like on my iPad:


----------



## Ashermusic

Back in the day some of my synthesist friends played the Arp Odyssey while others played the Mimimoog. (I played a MiniKorg 

I always greatly preferred the sound of the minimoog. The Odyssey always sounded too thin for my taste.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

As you can see from my picture above, iWavestation has a randomize button that can instantly generate some quite complex 16 step/four part sequences out of random waveforms that can be triggered by a key press. Did the original Wavestation or its version in Korg Legacy do that?


----------



## TGV

TigerTheFrog said:


> Korg has released simpler versions of their full apps ODYSSEi, Mono/Poly, iM1, and iWAVESTATION within their Gadget app for iPad


Ah, I didn't know that. I'm not a Gadget person. Thanks.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

TGV said:


> Ah, I didn't know that. I'm not a Gadget person. Thanks.


It's not just an iPad app. It works on an iPhone and on the Mac. I expect it will be on the PC at some point.
All of the 30+ Gadgets in the Mac version can be used as AUs in any DAW. It's currently selling 50% off or $149.

https://korg.shop/korg-gadget-for-mac.html


----------



## dathyr1

Ill wait and see where these plugins go for use on a PC far as better GUI changes, etc. I don't have any of them yet. i have always been a Korg fan far as their sounds. I do own a Korg Triton Sampler keyboard and rack module.


----------



## HiEnergy

Just bought the KLC upgrade with Odyssey for 49 USD. Hope it works out as intended.


----------



## HiEnergy

Seems I wasted 49 USD. The new Korg plug-ins authorize, activate and work nicely...
Until I remove the GSM/UMTS SIM device which I used for connecting the computer to the Internet for activating the plug-ins.
Seems like Korg's new copy protection scheme considers the SIM device a part of the computer.
Uninstalled and restored the old Legacy Collection from backup.


----------



## EvilDragon

Not really about the SIM, but basically plugins won't work unless you're online.


----------



## HiEnergy

That's too bad. So indeed just wasted 50 USD for an Odyssey I can't use. I've filed a support case with Korg.


----------



## RCsound

EvilDragon said:


> Not really about the SIM, but basically plugins won't work unless you're online.



Seriously?, new korg plugins call home every time you launch the plugin for activation?.


----------



## EvilDragon

Or possibly just to check activation status. I doubt they're reactivating it on each instantiation.


----------



## RCsound

So if the plugin check for activation status and you are offline, the plugin won't work?.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Still bitter that the wave sequences in the Legacy Wavestation VI won't properly sync to host tempo in Cubase. If they've finally fixed it, with the trade-off of always-online DRM...man, I'd have to think about that.


----------



## HiEnergy

RCsound said:


> So if the plugin check for activation status and you are offline, the plugin won't work?.


To me it seems like it doesn't work when the USB GSM/SIM device that I used during the activation isn't present during instantiation of the plug-in (it doesn't need to be dialled in to the GSM network, it just has to be connected to the computer)


----------



## dpasdernick

TGV said:


> Korg has a new plugin, a virtual Arp Odyssey: https://korg.shop/software/korg-collection-series/single-products/korg-collection-arp-odyssey.html (it's "on offer", but if you own the Legacy bundle, you can get it even cheaper).
> 
> Now the warning: if you have plugins registered at korguser.net, you must "soon" transfer them to the new korg.shop website. I don't know how soon that is. However, the process is a bit odd, and was suffering from continuous server crashes, which seem to be over at the moment. The reason for transfer is that korguser.net will disappear and you'll need the new account for downloads and updates. Apparently, there are promises of improving the GUI of the old plugins.



TGV,

How do you go about transferring ones licenses to Korg.shop?

Any insight would e appreciated.

All the very best,

Darren


----------



## dpasdernick

UGH! 

"You have to confirm your email address before continuing." 

WTF does this mean? I am trying to login at https://id.korg.com/users/sign_in and receive the error above even after resetting my password. There was no email to "confirm my email address..." or a button to do this.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## TGV

dpasdernick said:


> How do you go about transferring ones licenses to Korg.shop?


You have to create an account at korg.shop. Then you log in to your korguser.net account. There's an explanation there, but basically you open a page in the new shop for each product you have and enter a special discount code (the link and the code are shown on korguser.net). That makes it cost $0.00 in the new shop; after checking out, the product is then in your new account. I don't know how you have to do the upgrade that includes Odyssey for the special low price, as that's only for owners of the full legacy package, and I only had the MS20 and Polysix (and the discontinued Cell or whatever it was called).

Note that the new downloads from korg.shop have a different authorization mechanism.


----------



## dpasdernick

TGV said:


> You have to create an account at korg.shop. Then you log in to your korguser.net account. There's an explanation there, but basically you open a page in the new shop for each product you have and enter a special discount code (the link and the code are shown on korguser.net). That makes it cost $0.00 in the new shop; after checking out, the product is then in your new account. I don't know how you have to do the upgrade that includes Odyssey for the special low price, as that's only for owners of the full legacy package, and I only had the MS20 and Polysix (and the discontinued Cell or whatever it was called).
> 
> Note that the new downloads from korg.shop have a different authorization mechanism.




Thanks for the reply! I sorted it out. There was an email from Korg to confirm the account that didn't come through for quite a bit. I transferred all of my plugins. I didn't get any special bundle discount because I was short the monopoly. 

I'm praying for larger GUI's. I am a sucker for the Wavestation.


----------



## HiEnergy

Korg still did not respond to my support case. Hope they'll get back to me in the next week.
Still can't use the Odyssey due to that crappy copy protection. :(


----------



## EvilDragon

BTW IIRC, previous Korg protection was much the same. It depends on the hardware you have connected, that's how it generates the challenge key. So, if you remove a piece of hardware (like a network adapter), it will ask for reauthorization since it's a "different machine" now. So, perhaps you can have your SIM inserted but NOT be connected online?


----------



## HiEnergy

The SIM device doesn't belong to me. I only borrowed it for doing this one activation.
There's no other means for getting a network connection available in my studio.
Guess I'll have to resort to other "alternatives".


----------



## GdT

I have just worked through the migration process fom Korg User web site to Korg ID web site. What a pain. What a way to treat paying clients. You would think they could have just copied over the file of userids? So they get their customers to do their IT dirty work for them.
So now it appears I have to re-install the whole legacy collection and re-authorize. Hopefully it will still work offline as I only ever conect to the internet to get updates.
Not happy


----------



## EvilDragon

It will work offline but you shouldn't disable your network adapter, then it'd ask for reauthorization (old scheme was the same in that regard).


----------



## Krisemm

TGV said:


> Korg has a new plugin, a virtual Arp Odyssey: https://korg.shop/software/korg-collection-series/single-products/korg-collection-arp-odyssey.html (it's "on offer", but if you own the Legacy bundle, you can get it even cheaper).
> 
> Now the warning: if you have plugins registered at korguser.net, you must "soon" transfer them to the new korg.shop website. I don't know how soon that is. However, the process is a bit odd, and was suffering from continuous server crashes, which seem to be over at the moment. The reason for transfer is that korguser.net will disappear and you'll need the new account for downloads and updates. Apparently, there are promises of improving the GUI of the old plugins.



Thanks for that. I had no idea about that migration. Bit messy for Korg, but I got the new serials. Not looking forward to having to activate them again.

I dont use them as much as I'd like, because the gui are too small. Been spoiled this year with imageline vectorizing everything, and devs like melda production, fabfilter etc....making their plugins resizeable. Then I look at the ms20, polysix and monopoly and they just seem tiny and i have to squint, even on this large monitor.
If they improve the gui by allowing us to do custom resizes, or at least double the current size, i'll be really happy.

This is the one reason why I wouldn't be interested in buying Odyssey.


----------



## EvilDragon

Odyssey has a better/larger GUI. And improvements to GUIs for other Korg plugins are coming eventually.


----------



## kgdrum

fwiw
I did the migration for the bundle & added Odyssey.
The other plugins are already installed so I just kept as is w/ the old authorizations.

Korg confirmed via email there is no reason to trash and reinstall everything until the plugs are updated.

this is what they said: 

"To receive future updates, you need to migrate your plugins. But you can use your current version if you are satisfied with the version. There is no difference on the feature at this time.

Best regards,
KORG app team"


I have everything migrated on their site and an email & the new serial #s.

I'll replace the others when they are actually updated.


----------



## Krisemm

EvilDragon said:


> Odyssey has a better/larger GUI. And improvements to GUIs for other Korg plugins are coming eventually.



I hope so cos I have a large screen ( 48 inch I think ) and seeing their ms20 lost in the middle of it with so much screen real estate being wasted, is senseless, and that slider drives me crazy. They really gotta make the ms20 resizeable cos the thing is a beast, but that slider that dies half the synth is ridiculous. The monopoly isnt quite so bad, but the polysix suffers from size issues as well.
I hope they vectorize them so they are nice and slick and clean and stretchable

Why couldn't they make it like this ?
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/11341/


----------



## Krisemm

kgdrum said:


> fwiw
> I did the migration for the bundle & added Odyssey.
> The other plugins are already installed so I just kept as is w/ the old authorizations.
> 
> Korg confirmed via email there is no reason to trash and reinstall everything until the plugs are updated.
> 
> this is what they said:
> 
> "To receive future updates, you need to migrate your plugins. But you can use your current version if you are satisfied with the version. There is no difference on the feature at this time.
> 
> Best regards,
> KORG app team"
> 
> 
> I have everything migrated on their site and an email & the new serial #s.
> 
> I'll replace the others when they are actually updated.



Mine were all running fine, but I migrated them and reinstalled them anyway. I didnt uninstall the previous installation just in case I was left with no working versions at all, so now I have a few folders with dll files in, and i'll probably have to manually delete the older dll files by viewing the date in their properties file.
The process could have been a whole lot smoother, as I didnt get an email from Korg warning me about the migration issue to start with, and then in installation, there was no auto-uninstall of older versions. I don't own the whole bundle as I didnt want the M1 or legacy, and bought the ms20, monopoly and polysix separately, so I had 3 separate installations to redo. 

Korg make great synths, but they clearly have much to learn about smooth running of their virtual system. I just hope this is their final address cos I don't want to have to do it again in another year or two if they continue having server issues.


----------



## EvilDragon

Krisemm said:


> Why couldn't they make it like this ?
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/11341/



That one actually looks even worse, text is barely readable. Far from vectorized.


----------



## Krisemm

EvilDragon said:


> That one actually looks even worse, text is barely readable. Far from vectorized.



Did you click on the pic to get the enlarged version ??
Its definitely a much more usable size than Korgs original, and with my Mr.Magoo eyesight, its a big help


----------



## EvilDragon

Of course I did. It's still crap. Text is horribly small, not any better than Korg's version at all. The only thing it has is that there's no slider, but that's it.


----------



## Krisemm

EvilDragon said:


> Of course I did. It's still crap. Text is horribly small, not any better than Korg's version at all. The only thing it has is that there's no slider, but that's it.



my point though, is that you can see the whole thing, from left to right, and there is no need for a slider that allows you to only view half an ms20 at any given time. If an amateur can do it, why was it so difficult for Korg to do it.............
Name me another synth dev who only lets us view half a synth at a time ( I dont mean tabs and pages, which would have worked better than korgs slider idea )


----------



## Krisemm

Irritatingly, even though I migrated and registered all 3 of my korg synths last night, I opened my daw, clicked on ms20 and up came the same "insert product number" window, asking me to register it again. Korg and me will be having words.


----------



## EvilDragon

Krisemm said:


> If an amateur can do it, why was it so difficult for Korg to do it



Different times (Korg Legacy Collection was released when 1024x768 monitors were pretty much the norm, widescreens were rare and expensive). Plus it also needed to comply to LegacyCell GUI.


----------



## Krisemm

EvilDragon said:


> Different times (Korg Legacy Collection was released when 1024x768 monitors were pretty much the norm, widescreens were rare and expensive). Plus it also needed to comply to LegacyCell GUI.



I suppose.
But now they no longer have an excuse.
Korg are one of the biggest names in synthesis, so they really need to address this, especially as they're so relatively late into the game. Both korg and roland were so slow to get off the mark with virtual synthesis, compared to other devs who exclusively make software only. Simply making them resizeable would help raise their virtual profile a lot.


----------



## EvilDragon

They DID say they will address the GUIs in a future update.


Korg wasn't really THAT late in the game. They beat Roland by a decade (KLC was released in 2004).


----------



## Krisemm

EvilDragon said:


> They DID say they will address the GUIs in a future update.
> Korg wasn't really THAT late in the game. They beat Roland by a decade (KLC was released in 2004).



addressing the GUIs doesnt mean resizing them, does it ? It might simply mean sharpening them up. There is nothing explicit to say they are gonna be resizing them. Just because they made odyssey bigger, doesnt mean they will retroactively apply that to the rest.
D16 group are a good example of that. Sigmund is huge, and toraverb is tiny.

As for korg being late in the game, they released the bundle and pretty much abandoned it for 11 years.
When you compare polysix with something like u-he bazille or sugar bytes factory, Korgs plugins really look their age


----------



## EvilDragon

Krisemm said:


> addressing the GUIs doesnt mean resizing them, does it ?



Well, it's not flat-out stated, but Korg has been well made aware of the GUI issue. So yeah, they will probably be redesigned, in order to support HiDPI etc.

Actually, the exact wording was:

"Some features widely requested by users will be added to the KORG Collection in future updates. We plan to support AAX format and *refine the user interface on a large-scale* among other improvements"


----------



## Krisemm

EvilDragon said:


> Well, it's not flat-out stated, but Korg has been well made aware of the GUI issue. So yeah, they will probably be redesigned, in order to support HiDPI etc.
> 
> Actually, the exact wording was:
> 
> "Some features widely requested by users will be added to the KORG Collection in future updates. We plan to support AAX format and *refine the user interface on a large-scale* among other improvements"



" refine the user interface on a large scale" could have simply been "GUIs will be resizeable". Harry. R. Buddha. If only companies were straight about their intentions, rather than things just being vaguely "implied".
I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## EvilDragon

Krisemm said:


> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.



Obviously.


----------



## Krisemm

EvilDragon said:


> Obviously.



seriously dude, who pissed in your cornflakes ?
If you're having constipation in your photo, and you have issues with the world, dont project that onto me, ok ? If you don't want attitude from me, don't give it out. 
We can carry this on, and it gets bigger, or you can lose the attitude with me and its water under the bridge. your call.


----------



## EvilDragon

There was no attitude, I was just confirming what you said. Should I have added a smiley at the end so that it doesn't seem like a menacing one word post?


----------



## Krisemm

EvilDragon said:


> There was no attitude, I was just confirming what you said. Should I have added a smiley at the end so that it doesn't seem like a menacing one word post?



In that case, fine.
maybe the scowling face and evildragon moniker dont add that "helpful guy" vibe.


----------



## EvilDragon




----------



## TGV

Perhaps we need something like this to underscore our moods instead of smileys:


----------



## HiEnergy

TGV said:


> Perhaps we need something like this to underscore our moods instead of smileys:
> (attachment: a short score excerpt containing microtonality)


As I'm not blessed with "sight reading/hearing": may I have the content of that score as an audio snippet?

Btw: Korg did not yet react to my support case referring to their botched copy protection.


----------



## MCMorrise

Ian Dorsch said:


> Still bitter that the wave sequences in the Legacy Wavestation VI won't properly sync to host tempo in Cubase.



It's actually just certain sequences; for example, "RAM2 0 Pharoah's Jig" [sic; yes, it's misspelled in the plugin] is in sync. The wave length values in every WAVE SEQ that aren't in sync are different from sequences that match up properly. In order to be in sync with your project, the wave durations should be like 6/12/24 (sixteenth, eighth, quarter, respectively).

I always quietly wonder whether the sequence thing was just a developer lapse, or intentional … I own so much Korg gear and software [KLC, most of the iOS stuff, Sound On Sound Recorder, miniKaossilator, Krome, MicroKorg XL, 2 MicroSamplers] … and while I enjoy it, sometimes I feel like they intentionally cripple their products. #ConspiracyTheorist


----------



## EvilDragon

That's not a lapse, that's how it's supposed to work. Gotta be mindful of the length of every step of the wave sequence.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

EvilDragon said:


> Well, it's not flat-out stated, but Korg has been well made aware of the GUI issue. So yeah, they will probably be redesigned, in order to support HiDPI etc.
> 
> Actually, the exact wording was:
> 
> "Some features widely requested by users will be added to the KORG Collection in future updates. We plan to support AAX format and *refine the user interface on a large-scale* among other improvements"


Korg has already spruced up the GUIs of many of the Legacy instruments for use on the iPad, as you can see by the image of iWavestation on page one of this thread. So they've done at least the design part of the work, and I believe they will transfer these more advanced (and colorful) GUIs to the computer as they have ARPOdyssey. I also think that when they add more classic Korg synths to the iPad, they will turn up at some point in the Korg Collection. This is also in line with stated Apple policy about how apps and programs are supposed to work together in the future. 

I think that the time and money Korg been putting into iPad apps is the reason they have finally decided to improve Legacy. It's an obvious way to generate new income off of the same work. Computer apps sell for a lot more money than iPad apps. 

It would be wonderful to be able to program patches on the iPad and then transfer them over to the computer. 

However, whether Korg will make them resizable is a whole other story. That's one of the most refreshing parts of the Arturia synths, but sadly it still isn't very common in the VST/AU world. It should be. All of us who have 4K monitors are getting tired of squinting.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

EvilDragon said:


> That's not a lapse, that's how it's supposed to work. Gotta be mindful of the length of every step of the wave sequence.



OK, but I own a hardware Wavestation EX, and that thing successfully syncs to MIDI. To be fair, it's a long time since I've tested it, but I don't recall any issues like this with the hardware.


----------



## EvilDragon

Not sure... Wavesequences sync to tempo nicely here in Reaper... There's this to note from Wavestation manual:

*Dur (Duration) [1...499,Gate]*
_
Specifies the duration that this step will sound.
The range is 1–499 or Gate (= Gate; the time from when the note-on is received
until the note-off is received).

If the Global page “Wave Sequence Sync” is ON, wave sequences will play according to the tempo setting of a MIDI device connected to your computer or the tempo setting of the host application (if the WAVESTATION is running as a
plug-in). In this case, “Dur” specifies the number of MIDI clocks per step. A quarter note is 24 steps, an 8th note is 12 steps, and a 16th note is 6 steps, and so on.

If “Wave Sequence Sync” is OFF, the WAVESTATION will play wave sequences according to its own internal clock. Each unit of “Dur” is approximately 24 msec. A rhythm wave sequence that uses 24 units of duration per quarter note will correspond to a tempo of approximately 105 beats per minute. _


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Yeah, I've been through that, and I used to program the original hardware, so I'm relatively familiar with the way it's all structured. I'm pretty sure that the last time I tested it in Cubase (and it's been a while) nothing would sync correctly, but I certainly could have been more scientific about it.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

MCMorrise said:


> It's actually just certain sequences; for example, "RAM2 0 Pharoah's Jig" [sic; yes, it's misspelled in the plugin] is in sync. The wave length values in every WAVE SEQ that aren't in sync are different from sequences that match up properly. In order to be in sync with your project, the wave durations should be like 6/12/24 (sixteenth, eighth, quarter, respectively).



Just checked the latest version of the plugin, can confirm that this is correct. Man.


----------



## EvilDragon

It wasn't any different on the hardware Wavestation either. You had to match up wavesequence step durations in order to get to a full bar or whatever, so it syncs well.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

EvilDragon said:


> It wasn't any different on the hardware Wavestation either. You had to match up wavesequence step durations in order to get to a full bar or whatever, so it syncs well.



Right, I remember that. What I don't remember is rhythmic wave sequences not syncing up to external MIDI.


----------



## MCMorrise

*_sigh_* Too much talking. Look, the programming is probably wrong and here's why.



MCMorrise said:


> In order to be in sync with your project, the wave durations should be like 6/12/24 (sixteenth, eighth, quarter, respectively).



As I have already mentioned, those KLC Wavestation patches that _do _play in perfect synchronization all have WAVE SEQ values divisible by 6. Six is the _correct_ duration to obtain a sixteenth note.

Meanwhile, I've noticed many KLC Wavestation patches programmed using 9/18/36 values, which I _think_ will produce a WAVE SEQ that plays at 2/3 your host sequencer speed.

So yes, if all the rhythmic patches on the hardware WS played in sync with MIDI, then that means that the KLC Wavestation sounds _are_ programmed wrong.


----------



## MCMorrise

MCMorrise said:


> I've noticed many Wavestation patches programmed using 9/18/36 values, which I _think_ will produce a WAVE SEQ that plays at 2/3 your host sequencer speed.



I just verified this by bouncing a short clip of "RAM1 0 Ski Jam" with my host set to 120 BPM. When I set my host to 80 BPM, the bounced clip was _suddenly in sync with the metronome_. This was done with wave sequence sync ON under "Global;" the sequence tempo is independent of host tempo if sync is OFF.

I Googled around and apparently this is a universal complaint from people both familiar and unfamiliar with the hardware. There are posts as old as 2005 documenting a "timing issue" which I believe is really just incorrect WAVE SEQ values.

Again, assuming that the hardware WS presets _are_ programmed such that they are in sync with MIDI tempo, this issue is persistent negligence by the team who ported the presets to the software.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

I'm going to fire up my Wavestation EX tonight and check. Now I'm curious.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Wwwwelp, I can confirm that the wave sequences in the Wavestation VST are a straight port of the programming in the original hardware. So I guess it's all working more or less as intended, for better or worse.


----------



## MCMorrise

Ian Dorsch said:


> the wave sequences in the Wavestation VST are a straight port of the programming in the original hardware



Damn. Well, that's disappointing.


----------



## EvilDragon

Well it's not like you can't edit the wavesequences so that they are in 16th notes... Sure, takes time, but it can be done.


----------



## WindcryMusic

Wow, I almost missed out on this for transferring my WS and M1. So glad I stumbled onto this thread - thanks to the OP.

Not sure if I should bother with installing the 1.80 versions yet. I know there aren't any new features yet from reading the thread, but has anyone who has updated from 1.70 to 1.80 noticed any differences in stability or anything? (The 1.70 WS crashes Logic for me during plugin loading into a project, from time to time.)


----------



## kgdrum

Korg support told me there’s absolutely no difference in the 2 versions & said there is really no reason to update now if what you have is installed and authorized already.


----------



## EvilDragon

If you're using ProTools of course the latest update would be important for you, since they introduced AAX.


----------



## muziksculp

I find it quite odd that there are no video demos of the VST version on Youtube.


----------



## whinecellar

Just found this thread. I just bought a new MacBook Pro and went through the migration process - oh the joy. When it came to the Korg plugins - which have worked fine for years using eLicenser authorization - they made me go through this ridiculously complicated new system. Fine. So I get it done and authorized. Use them on a project. 

However, I go to open the Logic project later on a remote session without internet connection - and the authorization page pops up. PLEASE tell me I don't have to be online to use the software I paid for?!? If so, Korg (and any other company that forces this) should be tarred and feathered. 

GRRRRRRRRR...


----------



## MCMorrise

Haven't had any problems with the new authorization system. I did it once and done. I've used my Korg plugins without Internet recently.

I know programming is a difficult task but it just boggles my mind how Korg's devs can make an authorization scheme that doesn't just _*work*_ the same way for everybody.


----------



## Michel Simons

I seem to remember that it indeed it was a bit of a pain, but I don't think that you need to be online.


----------



## whinecellar

OK, maybe it's not that you have to be online, but perhaps it's really picky about your hardware config, and if anything changes, you have to re-authorize. When I installed and authorized, I had a USB/ethernet adapter attached to the MacBook Pro (since, you know, Apple removed those in favor of USB-C). And on my remote session, I didn't have it plugged in. That was the ONLY change from when I installed and authorized...


----------



## HeliaVox

If I remember from back in the old days( or maybe even recent days) your modem/ethernet adaptor was a big factor in authorization issues, especially in the changing of hardware.


----------

